

Show HN: BetterYoo - Recurring Reminders In Your Pants - RobMcCullough
http://betteryoo.com/dos/

======
benwerd
I'm not sure I'd pay for this, given I already have Remember the Milk and
Google Calendar. But I do agree that all elevator pitches are improved by
adding "in your pants".

------
hugh3
Hmm. I had to look at a lot of pages before I figured out the pricing model --
first three reminders are free, and it costs you money after that.

I think it's a tricky business from a value proposition point of view. What
advantage does it have over, say, Google Calendar?

~~~
RobMcCullough
Frankly, I agree with you on the tricky aspect. I knew it was a competitive
space when I started. Ultimately, I hope ease of use and good customer
experience will be our strong point. I wouldn't try to set my Grandma up with
Google Calendar, but I already have her using BetterYoo xD

------
minalecs
I did a similar service but had to shut it down because people were using it
to spam other people.. basically send stupid texts by putting in their friends
numbers. I would get complaints because of limited texts or txt do cost money
and this was an issue of reoccurring texts. I haven't tried your product but
how do you solve this problem ?

~~~
RobMcCullough
I have a simple confirmation process to ensure the person signing up is
actually the owner of the phone.

------
NickC_dev
I really like this idea. What tech are you using? Twilio API?

What kind of advertising do you have in mind?

~~~
RobMcCullough
Hi Nick, thanks for the kind words! It's running on LAMP. I did not use the
Twilio API, although I am planning on using them later to enable BetterYoo to
receive text messages. So far, I built it all myself.

------
niketdesai
Did you get the in your pants thing from the Punchd pitch by chance? :)

See below @26:53

[http://www.livestream.com/500startups/video?clipId=pla_71863...](http://www.livestream.com/500startups/video?clipId=pla_718636bd-9dc4-4aa5-9195-24ce4fbfc278)

~~~
RobMcCullough
Yup, although I don't think the tagline was exclusive to Punchd. Maybe I mis-
interpreted it, but I thought they were saying for all the mobile startups.
Seeing as if the phone is in your pants...

------
d0m
Pretty cute, easy to signup and get going. But now, it's spamming me lots of
confirmation code even though I've already confirmed the first one and got
access to my control panel!

~~~
RobMcCullough
Sorry about that =O - If you wouldn't mind e-mailing me the confirmation codes
you received I can fix that up lickety split. rob [at] betteryoo [dot] com

I would really appreciate it!

~~~
d0m
No problem. In fact, the second I wrote that message, it stopped from sending
new confirmation messages. I think it happened because I toggled off/on a
message.. Is that possible?

